# Bobcat season in Colorado Opens Thursday!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Any other Colorado guys getting geared up? I spent the day today painting cages. I had slacked off for weeks on this, and finally got a 50+ degree day today so I jumped on it.

Sure wish I had a lot more cages.... but I plan to make the best with what I have.

Good luck out there!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck Chris, I'm looking forward to the results. I'm always so jealous about not having a feline to hunt!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck and don't forget the pics!! The ones you had last season were great.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck, what were you painting on them?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck! I'm going out on Sat. to see if I can call a couple in. Have a place I really want to go before the forest service close the gates for the winter.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Good luck, what were you painting on them?


Just touching up some rust on a few and making sure they are good and camo so they don't form legs out on public land.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Good luck! I'm going out on Sat. to see if I can call a couple in. Have a place I really want to go before the forest service close the gates for the winter.


Isn't that the truth! They love to shut stuff down around here and not reopen until the spring!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck Chris. I'm very envious of you. I miss trapping more than anything else that I'm lacking time to do.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> Good luck Chris. I'm very envious of you. I miss trapping more than anything else that I'm lacking time to do.


If you find the time again, look me up. I'd love to have a partner out here!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> If you find the time again, look me up. I'd love to have a partner out here!


I'm leaving for Iowa tomorrow to take care of some family business. When I return I WOULD like to link up and at least go out checking the line for a day.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Just touching up some rust on a few and making sure they are good and camo so they don't form legs out on public land.


 Was just curious as to why you would put paint on something used for trapping, though it may not bother cat's.Don't you camo the cages with surrounding foliage!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep - the cats and even fox could care less. Coyotes won't go inside a cage anyway.

I do brush them in well, but with public land, footprints in the snow, etc there are just too many ways to lose a trap.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you make all those cages ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

hassell said:


> Was just curious as to why you would put paint on something used for trapping, though it may not bother cat's.Don't you camo the cages with surrounding foliage!!!


Don't fret none Rick---I'm sure Chris is gonna spray (descent) his cages and rid them of the synthetic substances that ooze out of todays new paints.

Cage Trapping Tip #7.
Take a hand spray bottle (clean it OUT) and add 3-4 teaspoons of baking soda. Fill bottle with water and mix well. Liberally spray down cage trap. Wait 5 mins and rinse trap off with clean water. Done deal.


----------

